# O'Fer



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

It's pronounced Oh-Fur and is derived from the Latin meaning to go without seeing, combination of the zerO and to go FER no fish. 

Just thought I'd share my last flounder gigging extravaganza with y'all. The only fish we got actually had to jump IN the boat so I'm thinking about doing something different for living. Any suggestions?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

heard that!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm saving my time and wear and tear on equipment, until we get some clear water.

With that said....I crossed the Perido bridge tonight...It was a amazing sight with the Moon on the water.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Ive found that if everyone on board throws a green skittles overboard, I catch more fish. Oh, and some cleaner water would help too.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe we could all drag around some really large coffee filters this weekend. Sure wish you guys would do something before I get home this weekend, I didn't even get to fish at all last weekend. Very depressing


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> maybe we could all drag around some really large coffee filters this weekend.


lol


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I wouldn't even charge the guys for the trip. Just felt sad for them.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

LopeAlong said:


> I wouldn't even charge the guys for the trip. Just felt sad for them.


Every once in a while your gonna draw a blank. The conditions of late have the odds stacked against us for sure. Gonna have to head East I guess. Way east...


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ron, follow the rainbow, but not even skittles will help 5 shades of brown. Hunter, Port St Joe ought to be OK love thet area. Had some great nights there. My biggest fish at 10.6 came from there.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I was thinking about dragging my rig over there in late summer Terry. I'll have to hit you up for some info


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

bamafan611 said:


> Ron, follow the rainbow, but not even skittles will help 5 shades of brown. Hunter, Port St Joe ought to be OK love thet area. Had some great nights there. My biggest fish at 10.6 came from there.


Yeah, its a great area. Just have to fish the tides and know where your going. Its shallow, bad shallow. Water clarity generally isn't a problem since its not fed by any substantial river/runoff.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Nah, ain't no fish in St. Joe. I'd head west if I were y'all. I hear Texas is beautiful this time of year. :thumbup:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Terry, Port St Joe sounds good. I'm fixing to go to weekend shift so weekdays will be good to go when I'm not working ot.


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

*o'fer*

Well here in south baldwin county it is pronounced 0'fer:thumbup:


----------

